# sys-apps/pam-login is blocking sys-apps/shadow [solved]

## Wolle

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

```
srv01 wolle # emerge -uDvp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.14-r1] +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 1,264 kB
```

Das Problem ist genaugenommen, dass ich mich nicht traue, sys-apps/pam-login auf meinem operativen Server zu unmergen.

Meine Testkiste hat diese Prozedur gerade überlebt - zumindest kann ich mich nach dem Update von shadow über ssh noch einloggen. Jetzt will sie aber von pam-login nichts mehr wissen:

```
asus ~ # emerge -vp sys-apps/pam-login

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14  -livecd +nls (-selinux) -skey 0 kB
```

Ich stelle fest, dass ich von PAM keine richtige Ahnung habe. Ein bischen rumsuchen im Web hat jetzt nicht richtig weitergeholfen. Es bleiben mir zunächst zwei Fragen offen:

1.) Kann ich pam-login ohne Schaden für das System unmergen?

2.) Wieso wird pam-login nicht mehr benötigt?

----------

## thrashed

selbe situation, selbes problem

ich bin gespannt   :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

pam-login wird nicht mehr gebraucht, siehe

 *Changelog sys-apps/shadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *shadow-4.0.14-r2 (12 Mar 2006)
> 
>   12 Mar 2006; Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> +files/login.defs,
> ...

 

----------

## Finswimmer

Toll, jetzt habe ich das gerade in einem waghalsigen Selbstversuch getestet  :Wink: 

Aber, nun kann ich bestätigen, dass alles noch ohne Probleme geht. stable x86 

Tobi

----------

## Wolle

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> pam-login wird nicht mehr gebraucht

 

Danke - sieht gut aus   :Smile: 

Was ich so auf die Schnelle prüfen konnte, funktioniert - wenn ich auch von einem Reboot mal Abstand nehme: die User sind schon wach   :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

siehe #126014

bei solchen blocks lohnt es sich bei bugs.gentoo.org nachzuschauen. Dort findet man garantiert mehrere Reports mit diesem Problem.

----------

## bmuskalla

ich glaub ich hab gestern etwas mist gebaut  :Sad: 

wollte ein world-update machen, kam dieser block..ok, pam-login weggeworfen und ding...laptop-akku leer...

problem ist beim booten nun: ich kann username eingeben, jedoch werde ich nichtmehr nach passwort gefragt....geschweigedenn komme ich ins system rein :/

hat jemand eine idee ausser mit einer live-cd zu booten?

----------

## pawlak

Festplatte in nen andren Rechner einbauen.  :Wink: 

Nein, mit Live-CD wirst du da am schnellsten glücklich. chrooten und dann nen emerge loslassen.

----------

## bmuskalla

so, hat einwandfrei geklappt  :Smile: 

----------

## Roff

Hatte grade gestern auch das Problem. Hab pam-login vor dem update unmerged und konnte mich danach auch nicht mehr im terminal einloggen. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass das nach dem Systemupdate ohne Probleme wieder geht? Schätz mal mein Update dauert noch 1-2 Tage :/

----------

## bmuskalla

solange du die neue shadow-version drauf hast schon  :Smile: 

----------

## Wolle

Um jetzt nicht noch mehr Leute in dieses Loch des "nicht einloggen könnens" fallen zu lassen:

```
emerge -f sys-apps/shadow && emerge -C sys-apps/pam-login && emerge sys-apps/shadow
```

 macht die Lücke schon mal relativ klein.

Wenn man dann nicht noch mal eben über das Stromkabel stolpert oder auf "genügend 'Saft' in der USV" achtet, hat man wohl gute Chancen, sich den chroot zu ersparen.

----------

## Roff

 *bmuskalla wrote:*   

> solange du die neue shadow-version drauf hast schon 

 

Ist hoffentlich in den 282Paketen dabei, die seit gestern Nachmittag upgedated werden

----------

